
Ask HN: How often do you WFH? - _ao789
Working as a software engineer in London I find that each company I&#x27;ve been with over the past few years don&#x27;t like me to be remote all the time, but don&#x27;t really mind if I WFH for a day here or there.
My last contract I was able to WFH 1 day per week, latest one not as much.
What is your experience? Is there an &quot;industry standard&quot;?
======
qubex
I had to google WFH to figure out it meant ”Work From Home”. Is it really too
much to ask that posters take the time to define the (potentially) obscure
and/or ambiguous acronyms they assume everybody else is aware of?

As for me: about once or twice a week. I'm doing it now.

~~~
ajthomascouk
I think you may be in the minority not know the acronym WFH

~~~
qubex
I'm just not a native speaker of English. I'm pretty sure you'd be surprised
by how many regulars that frequent NH aren't... your notion of majority and
minority is dependent upon the social milieu you move in, and yours and mine
are clearly dissimilar. And that's fine and well, provided the occasional
olive branch is mutually proffered to ensure everybody is reading from the
same page.

------
amcrouch
Every day give or take office visits and days out etc.

Been that way for over 10 years and wouldn't change a thing.

~~~
_ao789
Is this all with the same company?

~~~
amcrouch
Sorry, missed this when you posted.

No that's with 3 separate company's. The first 2 I was senior developer/team
lead and the current company I am CTO/Director.

My current team (that I have built) is fully remote with developers in
Cornwall, Scotland, Spain and India. Building a remote team has allowed me to
hire the team that I want rather than picking the best of what's closest to
our office. We achieve more and managing teams remotely is not hard.

Interestingly, I also find remote developers stay engaged longer and
appreciate the benefits that remote working brings.

